# Out the door tomorrow



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is one of my Adjustable calls that found a new home. Thanks SOS!

Sorry the photo is not the best.

Cocobolo over African Blackwood


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I guess there'll be a few less yote on the east side now.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed it is. The wood will be hedge for the pool call.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks awesome as usual Rick ! SOS nice grab bud !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks SG and Tom. Sorry I missed ya first go around SG!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

another nice looking call there Rick!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. Blackwood is some nice stuff. This was my first experience... I will be ordering more. LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Sir.


----------

